# SS 27.02.21 - Magnard #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alberic Magnard (1865 - 1914)*

Symphony No. 3 in B-flat minor, Op. 11

1. Introduction - Modere
2. Dances
3. Pastorale
4. Finale

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's French composer Alberic Magnard and his Third Symphony. I haven't spent enough time with Magnard. I've only heard his symphonies a couple times so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin again. I hope everyone can join in this weekend.

I have 2 recordings and I normally go with Sanderling but I'll give this one a spin:







Ernest Ansermet/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

There's a few recordings out there but I'll link to this one on YouTube:




Michel Plasson/Orchestre du Capitole du Toulouse


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the Fabrice Bollon performance so I'll listen to that. Great choice!


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll go with Jean-Yves Ossonce and the BBC Scottish Symphony.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Plasson and Toulouse for me


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This version for me


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will follow you .


----------



## Superflumina (Jun 19, 2020)

I like this symphony a lot, especially the 2nd movement.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Alfacharger said:


> I'll go with Jean-Yves Ossonce and the BBC Scottish Symphony.


I have this one in my collection, so I will give it a spin


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have Ossonce on Hyperion and Plasson on EMI. I'll flip a coin.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> I have Ossonce on Hyperion and Plasson on EMI. I'll flip a coin.


Listen to both and let us know which one you prefer.
I only have Sanderling boxset.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 151554
> 
> This version for me


I'll go with HM and play my Sanderling recording.


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

I just think it's amazing that this many people listen to Magnard. Maybe that's encouraging. Finally ripping ourselves away from the predilections of the 20th century marketing scheme.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 151554
> 
> This version for me


I`ll also listen to this version via spotify.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Tomorrow's my day to listen to the Plasson. I listened to the opening of the symphony last night and it was quite striking.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I quite like this work. I think I'm not alone here in claiming that the opening hooks the listener with relative ease. It seems like evoking something ancient. The first and third movements contain very special music.


----------

